# Can I install this vanity upside down?



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

This could come off as a dumb question. I have a vanity light that if I could install inverted would make my bathroom design a lot easier. However there's a sticker on the inside of the light that says "this way up". 

Does this need to be strictly followed? I don't understand why there would be a requirement to which way a light is installed.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 16, 2014)

Inverting it may shorten socket/fixture life due excess temperatures 
http://www.google.com/search?q=uv+i....org%2Fwiki%2FIncandescent_light_bulb;240;211
and dimming it may cancel this effect.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 16, 2014)

It has to do with heat. If the bulbs are up and you put them down now the heat from the lamps goes into the socket and do damage.
By code you can't do it because it violates the manufacturers installation directions.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for replies. Makes sense.


----------

